

Schwarzenegger signs law that computer professional with salary $75k+ can not get overtime - aschobel
http://www.seyfarth.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/publications.publications_detail/object_id/ea977a60-e710-4f97-bab0-c6116be8789d/CaliforniaGovernorSignsNewLawEstablishingThatComputerProfessionalsWithaSalaryof75000orMoreAreNotEntitledtoOvertime.cfm

======
Gronumbulator
I'm curious which lobbyists were able to use the current financial crisis as
leverage to push this through as urgency legislation.

"Um, in order to continue being a really awesome company despite the economy,
we're going to have to ask that you change the law to protect us from our
overworked programmers. Thanks."

------
mleonhard
It sounds like a reasonable clarification of the law. Although it doesn't
sound very urgent.

------
trevelyan
fuck you too, man.

